# looking for sites to buy LED floods and spotlights



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

im looking to buy some new LED lights(floods and spotl lights) this year and need to get an idea of how much money ill need for it. can anyone give me some links to good places to buy them from? im not looking for anything fancy since its just in our front yard but it needs to stand up to rain and not give me any problems.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I have LED spots from both Spirit and Home Depot. I recommend the HD ones as the cords are lighter and easier to handle, the prices are lower, and you get a neat spike for sticking them in the ground. Unfortunately, HD sells these around Xmas but may have them in stock online as we get closer to Halloween. I don't know about standing up to the rain as I haven't hd that happen (yet) but I think they're pretty durable.


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

ok ill have to check those out. also these lights will be outside in the yard for about 3 weeks thats why they need to be so durable. they will get rain on at least 3 times if not more. but ill probably work on making a small shelter over them but i dont want that to be the only thing keeping them from being ruined.


----------

